# Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?



## Zinne89 (17. November 2015)

*Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Hallo zusammen, 

Meine Frage steht ja schon oben ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen  

Also folgende Situation:

-Gehäuse Corsair 780T 
- 2x 140er Lüfter vorne saugend 
- 2x 140er Lüfter oben saugend 
- 1x 140er Lüfter hinten blasend 
- 1x 120er Lüfter unten blasend

Kann ich das so lassen passt das so??? 


Besten Dank 

Gruß
Zinne


----------



## midgard00 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Die warme Luft steigt automatisch nach oben, es macht Sinn, dem mit den Lüftern nachzuhelfen. Also vorne und unten Luft in das Gehäuse einsaugen und hinten und oben wieder raus.


----------



## Zinne89 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Okay dann muss ich den unteren und die oberen einmal drehen. 

Danke dir 👍


----------



## ElGantho (17. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Ganz einfach vorne und unten rein, vorbei ein CPU und GPU und hinten und oben wieder raus.


----------



## Zinne89 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Super Danke euch 👌


----------



## Cinnayum (18. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Die CPU-Abluft bekommst du mit 1 Lüfter auf der ATX-Blende raus.

Wenn die Grafikkarte überhitzt kannst du einen Lüfter im Seitenteil probieren.
Ob rein oder raus, kommt auf einen Versuch an.
Bei meinem Xigmatek Midgard war raus besser, obwohl der somit gegen der Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte arbeitete.

Oben und unten die Lüfter kannst du dir schenken, die machen nur Krach und keine besseren Temps.
Klemm sie ab und probiers aus.


----------



## IronAngel (18. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Oben und unten die Lüfter kannst du dir schenken, die machen nur Krach und keine besseren Temps.
> Klemm sie ab und probiers aus.



Krach machen sie, aber was bringen kann das aufjedenfall, da gibt es genügend Tests im Netz zu. Aber ansonsten Stimme ich da zu, weniger ist manchmal mehr. Ich würde nur soviel Lüfter verbauen wie nötig sind.


----------



## Laxarok (18. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Kann ich bestätigen ich habe im Fractal Design Define R5 Titanium (Windows) vorne 2 und hinten 1 Lüfter von Noiseblocker,
dazu den BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro3 und als Grafikkarte die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro, jeder weitere Lüfter oben oder unten verschlechtert meine Temps.

Habe keine Laufwerkskäfige drin daher würden die zusätzlichen Lüfter die Luft nur verwirbeln, wie es mit den Käfigen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen ; )
Im Idle fahr ich mit dem i5-6600k @ Stock ca. 19-21 Grad und unter Vollast (Prime 95 eine Stunde) 53-55 Grad bei 800 RPM auf jedem Lüfter.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafikkarte überhitzt kannst du einen Lüfter im Seitenteil probieren.
> 
> Oben und unten die Lüfter kannst du dir schenken, die machen nur Krach und keine besseren Temps.
> Klemm sie ab und probiers aus.



Interessant ich bin genau Gegenteiliger Meinung.
Seitenlüfter sind meiner meinung nach etwas, dass man soweit wie möglich vermeiden sollte, sie zerstören jede Art von Luftstrom. (SLI Systeme ausgenommen).
Gerade Deckellüfter haben sich extrem bewährt! Und wer z.b. mal ein Enthoo Primo hatte, weiß wie viel Bodenlüfter der GPU bringen *können*


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Kann man halt nicht verallgemeinern. Ich hatte auch mal ein Case mit seitlicher Öffnung. Für die GPU hats gar keine Änderung gebracht, egal ob Intake oder Exhaust. 
Aber beim Lüfter als Exhaust, der die warme Abluft der GPU rauszieht, wurden die CPU Temperaturen besser. 
Also im Zweifelsfall einfach testen. Sowas geht ja schnell, ein paar Lüfter umzubauen.


----------



## Meroveus (19. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Entgegen aller Meinungen, ist ein Seitenwand Lüfter, nicht zu verachten. The Big Air Cooling Investigation | bit-tech.net


----------



## Acemonty (19. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Ich selbst bin kein Fan von Lüftern unten im PC. Der Kamineffekt macht eigentlich schon fast alles von allein. Aber auf jeden Fall ist ein Lüfter der unten Luft rausbläst ganz klar falsch. Das würd ich anders machen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Entgegen aller Meinungen, ist ein Seitenwand Lüfter, nicht zu verachten. The Big Air Cooling Investigation | bit-tech.net



Das kann ich so bestätigen. 

Wenn ich meinen 200mm Lüfter an der Seite ausschalte, steigt die GPU Temperatur etwa um 5°C. Bei der CPU ist es weniger.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

naja man muss es von case zu case betrachten...
ich hab unten nen r80et radi 4 lüfter die im pull luft durchpusten... die warme lift steigt hoch... 
ich habe vorne 3 lüfter die kalte luft reinpusten und hknten eienr der die bauteile umd den spawawaküler rum kühlt (ja der blöst rein)
obn im deckel nen 480er radi mit 4 push und 4 pull lüftern....
muss sagen meine gehöusetemp innen steigt qausi nicht über die raumtemperatur... nur hinter der graka minimal... aber im regelfall ändert sie sich nicht (habs mit den tempfülern der aquaero getstet...)
hatte andere konfigs da hat sich die temp gestaut... muss man wie gesagt immer einzeln betrachten und austesten...

da bei mir aber alles wasergekühlt ist habe ich keine verwirbelung der graka...was das ganze ev negativ beenflussn könnte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Vorschlag:
- 2x 140er Lüfter vorne saugend ca. 800 U/min
- 2x 140er Lüfter oben blasend  ca. 500U/min
- 1x 140er Lüfter hinten blasend ca. 800U/min
- 1x 120er Lüfter unten saugend ca. 1000U/min

Oben wird es in der Regel am lautesten, da reichen darum etwas niedrigere Drehzahlen. Die Grenze solltest Du akustisch bestimmen, Luftdurchsatz wirst Du er genug im Gehäuse haben.

500 U/min sollte unhörbar sein, 800 U/min sollte die beginnende Grenze zur Hörbarkeit darstellen, bzw. 1000 U/min beim 120mm Lüfter


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Ich würde sagen 8 Lüfter einblasend,

und 12 rausblasend 

Nee, Spass beiseite, ohne zu wissen welche Komponenten überhaupt gekühlt werden sollen,

ist somit ein Tipp ziemlich sinnfrei


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

...ich hab 8 einblasend 8 ausblasend und es is flüsterleise...also nix dcherz beiseite...das geht xD wakü ftw


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ...ich hab 8 einblasend 8 ausblasend und es is flüsterleise...also nix dcherz beiseite...das geht xD wakü ftw



Mein Beileid


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> ... ist somit ein Tipp ziemlich sinnfrei


Es sind Erfahrungswerte, um mit guten Lüftern zu einem geräuschfreiem System mit hohem Luftdurchsatz zu kommen.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

In dem lüfterlosen 4cm hohen Streifen über dem Hecklüfter könnte sich noch Hitze stauen. Ein kleiner Überdruck im Gehäuse würde vielleicht auch in solche Ecken Wind reinbringen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> In dem lüfterlosen 4cm hohen Streifen über dem Hecklüfter könnte sich noch Hitze stauen. .


Wen stört die an der Stelle?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

In meinem Gehäuse hat es die Hitze fast bis auf den CPU-Sockel/MB/RAM Bereich gestaut, weil bei mir dort die verschlossene Schlauchdurchführung war. Das öffnen dieser und ein Lüfter unter dem RAM haben dann vermutlich erst für mehr Stabilität bei meinen bis zu 38° Raumtemperatur gesorgt.

-Ob es in seiner Situation relevant ist ist wohl eine berechtigte Frage


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid


warum?
flüsterleise...sagte ich doch.... die lüfter rpm ersteign eig nie die 700rpm...

die lüfter des 2ten radiators (8lüfter) gehen eh erst ab 26°C wassertemp an wegn der aquaero.... und max rpm sind 900.... die hab ich nur im sommer anliegn....
bei normalen desktop betrieb drehen die alle die 8 die immer an sind mit max 500rpm....

also warum beleid?^^


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind Erfahrungswerte, um mit guten Lüftern zu einem geräuschfreiem System mit hohem Luftdurchsatz zu kommen.



Ich passe die Kühlung immer an die jeweiligen verbauten Komponenten an 

Wenn ich z. Bsp. einen Xeon mit einer 970er verbaue, dann brauche ich keine 6 Lüfter, um das Teil geräuscharm zu kühlen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

6 Lüfter bei 5V  sind leiser als 2 Lüfter mit demselben Luftstrom. Wenn man die Lüfter eh hat und diese keine Schleifgeräusche produzieren, kann man sie auch nutzen. ...


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man die Lüfter eh hat und diese keine Schleifgeräusche produzieren, kann man sie auch nutzen. ...



Kann man, muss man aber nicht


----------



## xJiXsaw (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Sieh dir mal dieses Bild an, hatte vor einigen Tagen die selbe Frage und habe von der PCGH-Community diese Antwort bekommen.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_5-.JPG


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



xJiXsaw schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal dieses Bild an, hatte vor einigen Tagen die selbe Frage und habe von der PCGH-Community diese Antwort bekommen.
> http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_5-.JPG



Grundsätzlich stimmt das schon 

Aber nicht jeder, der "nur" einen Multimedia-PC benötigt, 

stellt sich einen solchen großen Kasten ins Wohnzimmer 

Bei kleineren Gehäusen, müssen halt andere Kühlkonzepte her


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*

Es gibt ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, im idle nur zwei Lüfter laufen zu lassen und erst bei Last und Bedarf noch mehr zu starten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2015)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter sollte welche Laufrichtung haben?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei kleineren Gehäusen, müssen halt andere Kühlkonzepte her


Es gibt auch Rechner, die laufen komplett ohne aktive Kühlung, aber es geht hier um ein:
https://www.caseking.de/corsair-graphite-780t-big-tower-weiss-gecs-032.html


----------

